# Strong odor of gasoline



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

I have a JD220 that randomly started having a strong odor of gasoline being present around it. I discovered this after leaving it over night the garage. Woke up to go to work and soon as I opened door to the garage I almost got knocked out by the gasoline fumes. It was very strong to say the least. I sat the mower outside for a few days and the garage is better.

I bought a gas cap off of Amazon but the rubber seal wasn't sealing it at all. I drained the gas tank to clean it out and the smell improved. I took part of the carburetor off to adjust idler jet and idler screw. As well as the fuel bowl on the carb to check.

I fueled up and mowed the entire yard yesterday and I could smell gas as I was mowing by didn't see any leaks. Now the mower reeks of gas again and I have left garage door open all night to vent the fumes.

Any ideas or suggestions?

I posted in the JohnDeere equipment thread but no one chimes in.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If you are smelling gas like that it has to be a slow leak. Look at the hose from the tank to the on/off gas flow switch. Close it to off to isolate.

Clean the machine and dry it to see if you can spot a wet/moist area.

Look at you tube videos for that engine. It doesn't matter if it is used on a reel or not. The problem is at the engine.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

You can isolate the leak by using a roll of blue shop paper towels. Tear off a few sheets and wedge them under the fuel lines, carburetor, gas tank, and filler cap, and see where it gets wet. That will be your leak source.

You may have more than one leak, by the way. And you may have to trace the fuel lines and breather/return lines.

The blue paper towels will darken when they get wet. That is why I always use those for finding leaks. Good luck!


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

Look in the muffler for gasoline. The float could be sticking and letting fuel thru. Happened to my exmark a few weeks ago.


----------



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

I found 1 leak so far. The fuel filter or the the o-ring around fuel filter is leaking gas on top of the engine. Ordering a new line and filter tonight.


----------

